# savage 111fc ammunition rec.



## savage111fc (Jul 30, 2006)

i've got a savage 111fcxp3 270 and i was trying to find out what grain and brand of ammunition you would recommend. i've got- remington core-lokt express 150 grain, winchester ballistic silvertip 130 grain, winchester 130 grain power-point, and federal premium vital shock 130 grain nosler. any preferance?
:sniper: :withstupid:


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

The nosler and balistic silver tips are my choice. Never realy used remington much and the power point I have had mixed resalts. I'm not a fan of lead tips so i stick to hollow points and the balistic tips. When looking at ammo I look up the numbers (feet per second and impact energy) to see how the rounds start out, how much is lost, and what their charts end with (most only go to the 300 yard mark). Federal and Winchester are very good sights for compairing and listing types of ammo are available.


----------

